# Boas > Tree Boas >  Question about GTP or ETB

## Emohooker

What are the major diffrences between the 2...Anything other then size of the head.

Which would you choose.

im looking to finish doing resarch but cant find any real diffrnces on them. and I really really want one.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

one gives live birth, the other lays eggs for starters.

besides being green and white, having different neo colors, and living in trees thats about where it ends.

size of the head, heat pits on ETB are bigger, gtp *lay eggs*, ETB patterns are white stripes most of the time while gtps white is random scales, gtps come in many assorted colors besides green and white

just look at a picture side by side, they don't look that close that you can't tell them apart

----------

_Emohooker_ (03-03-2010)

----------


## Aeries

GTP:
Indonesia, Northern Austrailia
Can be yellow as neonates
Pits set in scales
Smaller head scales
3-5ft

ETB:
South America
Can't be yellow as a neonate
Pits border scales
Larger head scales
6-7ft

----------

_Emohooker_ (03-03-2010)

----------


## Emohooker

Would you suggest getting one over the other?

----------


## Warocker's Wife

> Would you suggest getting one over the other?


I am personally am more fond of GTP but emerald are amazing reptiles. its really just a personal choice.

----------


## Emohooker

I think ill look for GTPs  :Very Happy:  haha thanks for all the help yall.

----------


## DavidG

Emeralds have bigger teeth too! I can't believe no one pointed that out!   :Very Happy: 

You can find chondro care sheets every where but a good emerald one is hard to come by.

http://www.kingsnake.com/emeralds/

I will admit, I did not read it all but it seems like pretty ligit information. 
Emeralds are the only ones (so far) that can be born green (really rare) and just grow up without changing.

----------


## olstyn

> Emeralds have bigger teeth too! I can't believe no one pointed that out!


No kidding!  IIRC they have the largest teeth of any non-venomous snake relative to their body size.  Especially the first few in the front are just HUGE relative to the size of their head.  Check out this picture of an ETB skull I found with google - the teeth are just amazing.

----------


## leper65

I found this pic over on KS

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/111226teeth!!!.jpg

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/111226teeth!!!.jpg

----------


## DrLew

> I found this pic over on KS
> 
> http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/111226teeth!!!.jpg
> 
> http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/111226teeth!!!.jpg


News Flash - ALL SNAKES HAVE TEETH!

I'm sure if I held someone by the neck like this pic - they wouldn't be too happy either!

I am lucky enough to have both in my collection, and while you can't just reach in there like you would a BP, they are handleable and both are great display animals as well!

----------


## olstyn

> News Flash - ALL SNAKES HAVE TEETH!


Well, obviously, but you can't deny that ETBs have impressive dentition.   :Smile:

----------


## leper65

> News Flash - ALL SNAKES HAVE TEETH!


News Flash:  No _sugar_ Sherlock. Just posting the best picture I've seen of the teeth on a ETB. I did not comment on handle-ability...and I certainly don't endorse the grip the guys got on the ETB.  I'm sure it wasn't happy...I hope he got a piece of the guy actually.

----------


## Russ Lawson

> GTP:
> Indonesia, Northern Austrailia
> Can be yellow as neonates
> Pits set in scales
> Smaller head scales
> 3-5ft
> 
> ETB:
> South America
> ...


The bold bit isn't true. While much more rare than red or green, there have been yellow neonate ETB's. There are a few pics here: http://www.d-g-s.com/daemons/morphs.htm

----------


## bman123

Gtp are more sensitive to handling when they are younger. They are easier to care for then etb. I like etb more due to the pattern, some have thick white stripes but the teeth are huge. Just don't stick your hand in there at night time. And you should be ok

----------


## Mettle

I find that GTPs are much more adept at moving about when off their purches versus ETBs. When my ETB comes off her perch, she's a bit of a flailing mess to be honest. Not graceful. Almost seems panicked. To watch her in her enclosure, she's graceful. But in over a year of owning her I have only ever caught her fully on the ground once... My friend's GTPs both seem to cruise the entire tank at night, ground included, and are much more graceful when handled.

Yes, as it turns out, I have a super handleable ETB and she has two very handleable GTPs.  :Very Happy: 

There seems to be more variety and locales when it comes to GTPs. There isn't a whole lot of variation when it comes to the ETBs. 

Regardless, avoid fresh imports in both cases and buy only from reputable breeders.

----------


## AdamM

http://www.emeraldtreeboa.org/daemons/morphs.htm

----------


## bman123

I like the etb more due to the color and pattern but i would get a gtp first. Just due to the teeth size of the etb that's all. I think the the gtp are easier to care for bit if you want to breed the etb would be easier due to bearing live birth.

It's really up to you, they can both be had for around $350 low end from a reputable breeder so price isn't really a issue. Etb does get bigger length and width and bigger teeth. Maybe look into a ATP instead..

----------


## Mettle

> http://www.emeraldtreeboa.org/daemons/morphs.htm


I didn't say there was no variation in etbs. However, that link proves my point exactly. You're getting different shades of green and variations with the white markings, some black in there. With gtps you get yellows, blues, greens and whites, and in a variety of different combinations and looks. There is a ton more variation.

----------

